# Blue CT male and multicoloured female CT spawn log



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Well guys here are some pictures of my CT*CT spawn


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

I know you all know what happens ...i was just there to captiure it..so i thought i'd share it


----------



## Treena (Aug 18, 2011)

Beautiful fish! I love CTs, the pictures are adorable :3


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Treena said:


> Beautiful fish! I love CTs, the pictures are adorable :3


 
my favourite bettas  CT's...i'd give u some if i could...they hatched and it seemed to be like a few hundred ..


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

very nice!!! you will get some multis, royal blues like the daddy, and some turquoises like mommy.post some pics of the fry. how old are they?


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

post more pictures please :3


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

better pics of mom and dad posted these already ..but i thought i'd post em here


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

I got a few hundred i'd say... didn't see any unhatched eggs ..prolly the dad ate them or all hatched


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Pretty fishes


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

They started eating brine shrimp yay!!!


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

amazing, so many fry :3
good luck with your spawn, i cna't wait to see the results!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

TequilatheBetta said:


> amazing, so many fry :3
> good luck with your spawn, i cna't wait to see the results!


you will definitely, if they survive


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful! Do you have some updated pics?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

the parents are so beautiful, congrats on the spawn too.i can't wait for there development. keep us posted


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> the parents are so beautiful, congrats on the spawn too.i can't wait for there development. keep us posted


i will ...they growing so fast with the brine shrimp..


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that give meh idea for my babies ;] i would love to see pics of the little guys =]


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> that give meh idea for my babies ;] i would love to see pics of the little guys =]


yes the brine shrimp works magic! i will post sometime today :]


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry i posted these late...Here are some pics i just took @ 1:15am...water kinda dirty due to brine shells..will do partial water change later today


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

i did a partial water change today and they seem to look bigger already after the feeding today..hmmm its amazing how these little babies grow so fast!


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

So cute!


----------

